# AMA - What does this mean to you



## Susan (Sep 13, 2016)

Would love to know what you think of when you see AMA on a chart.  I am having a discussion regarding the interpretation of this acronym.  Some say Against Medical Advise and some say Advanced Maternal Age.  If you are auditing, what does it mean to you.

Thanks in advanced for your replies.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## lhernandez74 (Sep 13, 2016)

*AMA- Audit*

I say Against Medical Advice. Have a wonderful day as well! 

Lisa


----------



## JEYCPC (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, I'm way off - American Medical Association.  I guess I don't see it in my charts much.


----------



## ahguzman (Sep 13, 2016)

Having worked in OB-GYN for 18 years, my brain automatically goes to advanced maternal age but I've read it in the context of against medical advice in other settings.


----------



## kjenkinstx21 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Ama*

I need more context to determine the meaning.  Is it a 21 year old male in urinary retention and the doctors need to place a Foley. The patient refuses and leaves AMA or is it a female in the Ob-Gyn office for follow up, who happens to be 49 years old?


----------

